# Our Knives Post Them Here.



## bdskelly (May 19, 2015)

An interesting subject came up as an offshoot to an excellent thread from our good friend Foamheart. ( _Bacon just Bacon_. If you haven't read it yet you need to. Foam's  typical excellent work and great tutorial) 

In the end of the thread the discussion of knives came up. A few talked about their knives as if they were family members.  Indeed some had been passed down through the family. 

Mine were a Christmas gift from my family.  Only Dad is allowed to use them!













P5190009.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 19, 2015






Brian


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2015)

Nice.  My dad has my grandpaps for now.  One day they will be mine.

I am starting my own knife set using victorinox.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 20, 2015)

I have tons of knives! I have a full set in the restaurant I work in, I have a set in my locker in case I have to work at another outlet or in the butcher shop, I also have a set that I use at the fish market and have a bunch at home as well...

Here's some of my knives from the fish market...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## moikel (May 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 20, 2015





Far left ,made by one of my staffs fathers,buffalo horn & camel bone handle, 3 Japanese knives ,1 bought from the place I did a knife sharpening course at ,the other 2 bought in Kyoto last month. Same family had the business for 15 generations,they were doing stupid business the day I was there. 2 French knives from a little family outfit .Bought in Paris with a back story that won't fit here. A French fillet knife I bought years ago .
This is the All star team ,there are as many in the 2nd string. I love good knives.


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I have tons of knives! I have a full set in the restaurant I work in, I have a set in my locker in case I have to work at another outlet or in the butcher shop, I also have a set that I use at the fish market and have a bunch at home as well...
> 
> Here's some of my knives from the fish market...
> 
> ...


Very impressive ! b


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

Moikel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection!!


----------



## bmaddox (May 20, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> An interesting subject came up as an offshoot to an excellent thread from our good friend Foamheart. ( _Bacon just Bacon_. If you haven't read it yet you need to. Foam's  typical excellent work and great tutorial)
> 
> In the end of the thread the discussion of knives came up. A few talked about their knives as if they were family members.  Indeed some had been passed down through the family.
> 
> ...


What Victorinox set is that? I am a recent victorinox convert after I realized that their $40 knifes are better than most $100 ones.


----------



## moikel (May 20, 2015)

Thanks . I can't resist old school skill. I have some big company stuff like Globals & Victrinox but love little guys making stuff,any stuff! Wine,knives,furniture ....


----------



## moikel (May 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 20, 2015





Smaller guys,with the steel sign I talked the French guy to sell me off the wall of his shop.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 20, 2015)

The knife at the top is The Chickenhawk, so named because it's perfect for cutting chickens apart. The chopper has no name but it's my go-to knife for vegetables.













chickenhawk.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 20, 2015






And then, there's Manufacture Stainless. Keep out of reach of children.













manufacture_stainless.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 20, 2015






Can anyone read this and tell me what it says?













cleaver_serial.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> What Victorinox set is that? I am a recent victorinox convert after I realized that their $40 knifes are better than most $100 ones.


Howdy B

I have no idea what set it is. It was a Christmas gift this year. I did add the poultry scissors  to the assortment. B


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

Moikel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I would never had parted with any of those!


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> The knife at the top is The Chickenhawk, so named because it's perfect for cutting chickens apart. The chopper has no name but it's my go-to knife for vegetables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works of art!  I knew this tread would bring out some amazing blades! B


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Nice. My dad has my grandpaps for now. One day they will be mine.
> 
> I am starting my own knife set using victorinox.


What kind of set does he have Adam?


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> What kind of set does he have Adam?



No set, just old school knives


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2015)

The one I really like is a stickin knife.


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ b-one
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ b-one
__ May 20, 2015





Here's our knifes that are clean,only one of them is from our knife block the rest are dirty somewhere. The single little knife I found in a box of peppers back when I worked in a kitchen.


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2015)

Nice, I'll have to get mine out for a pic. Most of mine are old

Gary


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice, I'll have to get mine out for a pic. Most of mine are old
> 
> Gary



I think the correct term is experienced!:biggrin:


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> The one I really like is a stickin knife.


Hog bleeding?


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2015)

b-one said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intersting knife to be sure. Found it in a box of peppers?


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Hog bleeding?



Yup.  Double edge knife.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 20, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Intersting knife to be sure. Found it in a box of peppers?



That's called a "tourney" knife (sp??!). A turning knife in English... I have one.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2015)

We have a lot of mis-matched knives, but our best knives are a J A Henckels International set.  Found them years ago on sale at Christmas and love them.  Ended up buying two identical sets as gifts for my kids when I later found the exact same set mis-marked at half of what I paid for ours.  The retailer realized their error when I was buying them but honored the selling price. 

Just this past weekend I put two relatively comparable Victorinox knives in my buy later list at Amazon.  One is a 10" curved breaking knife and the other a 12" slicing knife.  Father's Day is coming soon!


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> That's called a "tourney" knife (sp??!). A turning knife in English... I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a neat little knife Welsh. Any particular job that you use it for? Brian


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> We have a lot of mis-matched knives, but our best knives are a J A Henckels International set.  Found them years ago on sale at Christmas and love them.  Ended up buying two identical sets as gifts for my kids when I later found the exact same set mis-marked at half of what I paid for ours.  The retailer realized their error when I was buying them but honored the selling price.
> 
> Just this past weekend I put two relatively comparable Victorinox knives in my buy later list at Amazon.  One is a 10" curved breaking knife and the other a 12" slicing knife.  Father's Day is coming soon!


Smart move NB. I've owned a few "good" sets over the years.  But I'm very happy with the Victorinox knives posted above.  That being said, I always use the steel before and after every use. I do my best to take extra special care of them. 

Brian


----------



## valleypoboy (May 21, 2015)

I'm a kitchen knife noob. Only in the past couple years did I discover the difference between garbage "always sharp" serrated knives and decent straight edge knives.  My wife bought me a big Calphalon brand knife and I've been sold ever since.  I replaced all my junk serrated knifes with the Calphalon knives currently sold at JCP.  I waited for a sale and stacked the coupons!

I'd love to buy a good folded steel Japanese kitchen knife, more for the looks than anything else, but I'm cheap.  On that note I'd love a real Katana made in the time honored tradition... again, for asthetics, not because I think it's better than good quality modern steel, thank you Andrew Carnegie.

FYI, if you've ever wondered about wootz steel, damascus steel or ever heard of the amazing Viking blades called Ulfberht, there's a very cool documentary about how they were likely made called "Secrets of the Viking Sword".  It's a pretty amazing hour long video.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 21, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Thats a neat little knife Welsh. Any particular job that you use it for? Brian



I use it to turn vegetables and potatoes. It is also great at peeling stuff.


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

I found this by accident...... doh!

Good knives (that I was complaining about being uncomfortable).













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 21, 2015






Then we have some of the older knives I am most proud of, not because they are necessarially great knives although for their time they were.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 21, 2015






Then we have to sharpen'em (Note thats a 14" and an 18" stell). Thats no small knive I set there for gauge reference.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 21, 2015






Then there is the Monster I used to chop onions when doing comp. Chili, everyone loved it!

<Chuckles>

Its a long handled cane knife or a cajun machette. Its from the old days used to cut and/or plant sugar cane manually.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 21, 2015


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> I do my best to take extra special care of them.
> 
> Brian


Just a friendly suggestion, yes they are a great thing to pass along down thru the ages but......... its like buying an orginial cobra 427 sideoiler. Whats the point in paying all that insurance to keep it clean and waxed in the garage? If its an investment lock it safely in a vault. If not use 'em, you bought it for that, there is only 7 legal holidays to show them off.


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I found this by accident...... doh!
> 
> Good knives (that I was complaining about being uncomfortable).
> 
> ...


Awesome collection Kev.


----------



## moikel (May 21, 2015)

valleypoboy said:


> I'm a kitchen knife noob. Only in the past couple years did I discover the difference between garbage "always sharp" serrated knives and decent straight edge knives.  My wife bought me a big Calphalon brand knife and I've been sold ever since.  I replaced all my junk serrated knifes with the Calphalon knives currently sold at JCP.  I waited for a sale and stacked the coupons!
> 
> I'd love to buy a good folded steel Japanese kitchen knife, more for the looks than anything else, but I'm cheap.  On that note I'd love a real Katana made in the time honored tradition... again, for asthetics, not because I think it's better than good quality modern steel, thank you Andrew Carnegie.
> 
> FYI, if you've ever wondered about wootz steel, damascus steel or ever heard of the amazing Viking blades called Ulfberht, there's a very cool documentary about how they were likely made called "Secrets of the Viking Sword".  It's a pretty amazing hour long video.


I paid about $ 275 Aussie for those 2 matched knives in my photo. That outfit do mail order .I am at the weekender so can't give you the name but a quick Google will turn it up if you put Kyoto knife maker in .Its in the Nikishi market precinct.
I don't throw $ around either but I think they are value at that price ,circa $ 200 US.


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Just a friendly suggestion, yes they are a great thing to pass along down thru the ages but......... its like buying an orginial cobra 427 sideoiler. Whats the point in paying all that insurance to keep it clean and waxed in the garage? If its an investment lock it safely in a vault. If not use 'em, you bought it for that, there is only 7 legal holidays to show them off.


Oh fine! It's NOT okay for ME to hoard my cooking equipment... But it IS okay for YOU to hoard all that bacon you just made!  A bit of a double standard don't ya think ol' Buddy?


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Oh fine! It's NOT okay for ME to hoard my cooking equipment... But it IS okay for YOU to hoard all that bacon you just made!  A bit of a double standard don't ya think ol' Buddy?


I notice you waited till it was all hand sliced before you mentioned it. LOL

No wonder you make the big bucks!


----------



## moikel (May 21, 2015)

I will hand down my knifes IF the receivers show some knife skills & some interest.
My collection is mismatched because I buy knife by knife. I have some Henkel & F .Dick great German gear. 
I also bought Japanese water stones to sharpen everything.


----------



## moikel (May 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 21, 2015


















007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 21, 2015


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 21, 2015)

20150521_192910.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ May 21, 2015





The one next to the bottom is my favorite, an American made Old Hickory.
The one above it is actually an old Case Butcher.
Just for reference, that's an 18" x 24" cutting board they are on.


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> 20150521_192910.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Case butcher knife. It looks like a Bowie!


----------



## jmgreen (May 22, 2015)

I too love knives and have several. I do want to get a cleaver at some point but I have an old (almost 100 yrs) butcher knife I use that belonged to my Grandfather. He used to butcher hogs on the side,on his farm in Mississippi. I use it for all my big stuff. I've promised it to my Nephew who is a chef. Sorry don't have pictures.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 26, 2015)

I didn't do a very good job with the photos, but here's what currently in my herd (except for a cleaver I couldn't find).  Note that there is a steel in the group at the left of the second pic.












26 May 2015 Upload 001.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015


















26 May 2015 Upload 002.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015






Here are the old 'drawer' knives:












26 May 2015 Upload 006.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015





The bread knife and kitchen knife were bought by my parents when they set up housekeeping in the early 1920s.  The Chicago Cutlery are knives we bought 30 or more years ago.

These are my users that are kept in the knife block (a Wolfgang Puck set, a Victorinox boning knife and a couple of Henckels and other mavericks):












26 May 2015 Upload 005.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015






These are the first knives I bought.  They are Sabatier-like and I think they are seconds.  I bought them in a store in Gatlinburg, TN. They can be sharpened to a very keen edge but do not hold it for long.  The steel is not quite right.












26 May 2015 Upload 007.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015






Here's the knife block as it is used daily.












26 May 2015 Upload 008.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 26, 2015







Do you think maybe I have a 'knife problem?'


----------



## bdskelly (May 26, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> Here are the old 'drawer' knives:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the "drawer knives"  Great personality! b


----------



## moikel (May 27, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> The knife at the top is The Chickenhawk, so named because it's perfect for cutting chickens apart. The chopper has no name but it's my go-to knife for vegetables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k
 Your chopper says in Chinese " King of Vegetable knives" or close. It's most likely from Tiawan .Other words are registered trademark .


----------



## bdskelly (May 28, 2015)

Moikel said:


> k
> Your chopper says in Chinese " King of Vegetable knives" or close. It's most likely from Tiawan .Other words are registered trademark .


Very impressive Moikel! b


----------



## bluewhisper (May 28, 2015)

I had a friend who was a professional chef. In that trade (here anyway) it is the custom for chefs to bring their own knives to the kitchen, and guard them jealously. They typically carry them in a roll-up sleeve with a compartment for each knife.

He described pranking another chef by packing his knife carrier full of bread crumbs. That still cracks me up.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 28, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> I had a friend who was a professional chef. In that trade (here anyway) it is the custom for chefs to bring their own knives to the kitchen, and guard them jealously. They typically carry them in a roll-up sleeve with a compartment for each knife.
> 
> He described pranking another chef by packing his knife carrier full of bread crumbs. That still cracks me up.



I have two of the rolled up pouches and one big tackle box to hold my gear.

I also have every piece of gear engraved with my name...


----------



## bmaddox (May 28, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I also have every piece of gear engraved with my name...


That is a great idea. That way when I see my wife using one of my knifes I can call her out on it.


----------



## georgie porgie (May 28, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I also have every piece of gear engraved with my name...


I did too when I worked with people that didn't respect others knives, sore ribs soon put a stop to that,


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> That is a great idea. That way when I see my wife using one of my knifes I can call her out on it.



Calling out a woman with a knife in her hand.  Might want to rethink the timing of that little exchange.

Of course I'm  married to a Texan.  My new online name would be Sheathed if I unloaded on her while she was so equipped.


----------



## moikel (May 28, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Very impressive Moikel! b


I had help! Linda's son speaks fluent Japanese which when written is very similar to Chinese.Who knew 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Linda cut herself with my new Japanese knife  last night.Didnt feel a thing,didn't realise until she saw the blood. Lucky she is a nurse! That thing is like a razor blade.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 28, 2015)

Yes, a belated thanks for the translation!

That knife serves mainly as a cleaver. It will split a turkey. Since I want to keep my left hand, I'll usually place the blade and drive it from behind, rather than chopping. AFAIK that kind of knife is the workhorse of an Asian kitchen for tasks like vegetable and meat preparation. The curve in the blade suggests that it's meant to rock back and forth. Long ago my sister took a class in Chinese cooking and was required to get a knife like that, and she had to learn how to use it for pretty much anything.

But in my case the smaller chopper is big enough for almost all such tasks, and it's my daily driver. I use it when others would use a chef's knife because I like having the knuckle clearance. And, the blocky blade can double as a spatula to shuffle and move things around on the cutting board.


----------



## foamheart (May 28, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> That is a great idea. That way when I see my wife using one of my knifes I can call her out on it.


Newlywed? Call down a woman with a sharp pointy object in her hand? Thats as silly as letting her hold the garden hose, no matter what she promises.


----------



## bdskelly (May 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Newlywed? Call down a woman with a sharp pointy object in her hand? Thats as silly as letting her hold the garden hose, no matter what she promises.


----------



## moikel (May 28, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Yes, a belated thanks for the translation!
> 
> That knife serves mainly as a cleaver. It will split a turkey. Since I want to keep my left hand, I'll usually place the blade and drive it from behind, rather than chopping. AFAIK that kind of knife is the workhorse of an Asian kitchen for tasks like vegetable and meat preparation. The curve in the blade suggests that it's meant to rock back and forth. Long ago my sister took a class in Chinese cooking and was required to get a knife like that, and she had to learn how to use it for pretty much anything.
> 
> But in my case the smaller chopper is big enough for almost all such tasks, and it's my daily driver. I use it when others would use a chef's knife because I like having the knuckle clearance. And, the blocky blade can double as a spatula to shuffle and move things around on the cutting board.


They are a great tool particularly if you approach them in an Asian way. In a lot of Chinese kitchens they are the equivalent of a chefs knife like you said. If you start hacking & chopping at things you weren't paying attention,thats for Western cleavers that have more weight in the back bone & thicker blades. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## bmaddox (May 29, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Calling out a woman with a knife in her hand. Might want to rethink the timing of that little exchange.
> 
> Of course I'm married to a Texan. My new online name would be Sheathed if I unloaded on her while she was so equipped.





Foamheart said:


> Newlywed? Call down a woman with a sharp pointy object in her hand? Thats as silly as letting her hold the garden hose, no matter what she promises.


Yea sometimes I wonder how I am still alive after being with my wife for 10 years. Her favorite threat is that if I buy another gun she will use it on me.....


----------



## bluewhisper (May 29, 2015)

I also have Dexter, It's a model 5287. It's extremely sharp and I'm actually afraid of it, having cut myself just slightly.













dexter.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






Edited to add, put this into youtube:
[h1]Martin Yan carves chicken in 18 secs[/h1]


----------



## bdskelly (May 29, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> I also have Dexter, It's a model 5287. It's extremely sharp and I'm actually afraid of it, having cut myself just slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!  Any idea how old it is? b


----------



## bluewhisper (May 29, 2015)

I don't know, I would guess my parents got it in the 1970s or 1980s.


----------



## moikel (May 29, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> I don't know, I would guess my parents got it in the 1970s or 1980s.


Buy quality & you buy once!

Great looking cleaver.


----------



## gary s (May 29, 2015)

Most of my knives are almost 40 years old.

Gary


----------



## badmoont2 (May 30, 2015)

I'm a tool guy. so when I started smoking meat my knife collection started to grow. I like older carbon steel knives for slicing meat, they are easy to sharpen and take a keen edge. I use stainless knives, mainly Victorinox, for veggies.













CaseXXOldForge.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ May 30, 2015





This is an almost complete set of CaseXX Old Forge dating from the 40's to the 60's













Forgecraft.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ May 30, 2015





These are Forgecrafts from the 50's and 60's. That cleaver is a little gem, lighter than most cleavers and very handy.













CaseXXStag.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ May 30, 2015





Stag handled CaseXX from the 50's or 60's













MiscKnivea.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ May 30, 2015





 Misc. knives. Top is a French carbon steel Sabatier, middle two are Shapleighs stamped 1843 1934 and the bottom is a Goodell


----------



## bdskelly (May 30, 2015)

BadMoonT2 said:


> I'm a tool guy. so when I started smoking meat my knife collection started to grow. I like older carbon steel knives for slicing meat, they are easy to sharpen and take a keen edge. I use stainless knives, mainly Victorinox, for veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best collections yet! b


----------



## badmoont2 (May 30, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> One of the best collections yet! b


Thanks b! Discovering these vintage knives were available on EBay was my downfall
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 When its time to slice up a Tri Tip or brisket nothing beats having the right tool for the job.













TritipAndSabatier.jpg



__ badmoont2
__ May 30, 2015






Tri Tip with Sabatier slicing knife.


----------



## bdskelly (May 30, 2015)

BadMoonT2 said:


> I'm a tool guy. so when I started smoking meat my knife collection started to grow. I like older carbon steel knives for slicing meat, they are easy to sharpen and take a keen edge. I use stainless knives, mainly Victorinox, for veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best collections yet! b


BadMoonT2 said:


> Thanks b! Discovering these vintage knives were available on EBay was my downfall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. No doubt an authentic made in Theirs.


----------



## badmoont2 (May 30, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> One of the best collections yet! b
> 
> Very nice. No doubt an authentic made in Theirs.


Its a 4 Star Elephant brand and is indeed made in Theirs. I liked the shape, which is different from my American made slicers. Got a deal on it because the handle is cracked.


----------



## moikel (May 30, 2015)

BadMoonT2 said:


> Thanks b! Discovering these vintage knives were available on EBay was my downfall:439:  When its time to slice up a Tri Tip or brisket nothing beats having the right tool for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay sell vintage knives! I would be ruined if it wasn't for self imposed bans on all things E bay.
Knife making such a sweet skill.I went to a few places in France ,Branton,Langouile . Got to say the Japanese do it very well. Must have been 4 different  outfits at the Tokyo fish market,stamp your name on them free,big selection.Fairly priced.
,


----------



## bdskelly (May 30, 2015)

Moikel said:


> eBay sell vintage knives! I would be ruined if it wasn't for self imposed bans on all things E bay.
> Knife making such a sweet skill.I went to a few places in France ,Branton,Langouile . Got to say the Japanese do it very well. Must have been 4 different outfits at the Tokyo fish market,stamp your name on them free,big selection.Fairly priced.
> ,


Moikel 

Any particular  brand of Japanese knives are better than others?


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2015)

I don't know enough to call it.
I only scratched the surface .There are shed loads of little guys ,real artisans making small quantities of very expensive gear.
I bought Aritsugu from Kyoto because I got a lead into him & there was plenty on the net about his shop.
They are a great knife no doubt.I paid 16,000 yen for a chefs knife 
The super specialised fish stuff I saw at the tuna section of the fish market looked like weapons off Game of Thrones . Would have cost a fortune but what a wall hanger!
Apparently there is a guy in Okinawa making knives from scratch out of WW2 scrap metal!


----------



## badmoont2 (May 31, 2015)

Moikel said:


> I don't know enough to call it.
> I only scratched the surface .There are shed loads of little guys ,real artisans making small quantities of very expensive gear.
> I bought Aritsugu from Kyoto because I got a lead into him & there was plenty on the net about his shop.
> They are a great knife no doubt.I paid 16,000 yen for a chefs knife
> ...


The Japanese philosophy on knife making is different from Western mass market knives. They tend to temper their knives so they are harder. This makes them hold an edge longer but also makes them harder to sharpen and a bit more brittle. The harder temper also allows them to sharpen their knives at a more acute angle.They also still make quite a few knives using carbon steel vs stainless steel. Their knives are superior for these reasons, as long as you can deal with the fact that they are harder to sharpen.

I don't own any myself, but my daughter has a Japanese mass market knife I am eager to try out on my next visit. I may have to impose a voluntary ban on getting one similar to Moikel's

EBay ban because most knife connoisseurs consider them to be the best and as you can see from my collection once I start I may be unable to stop.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Re the guy using WWII scrap, the Forgecraft knives I pictured were made out of old Sawmill blades.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2015





Not a knife but an indicator of how I work.
Set of old meat works scales,found in a country vintage store. I like fossicking around for stuff, so no E bay. Always on the lookout for interesting stuff,knives,kitchen stuff with a back story.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2015)

I came to Japanese because I did the sharpening course. I mix my knives up. The Japanese water stone approach to sharpening works well with European knives.
I just fell in love with the skill of the maker. I have some Globals which are mass market.But some guy is making knives from scratch with deer antler,camel bone,buffalo horn handles they got me. In Japan you feel so close to the process because they are sharpening ,stamping,polishing right there in front of you .Back of the store is plumbed to run water over the sharpening stones & they touch them up for you on the spot.Got a little refresher lesson for free in Kyoto ,try getting that from the French!
I suppose you appreciate skills you don't have yourself. I also love social history so if I see something with a story then it's hard not to reach for my wallet.


----------



## foamheart (May 31, 2015)

You guys do realize we have a couple of knife makers right here on the board. I have checked out both there sites and they do nice work. Course what do I know........ No, don't ask me cause I can't remember breakfast, but they are here.

Bladebuilder is one of them, thats a stretch putting together from his screen name that be builds knives......LOL I know there is at least one other I have seen.


----------



## bdskelly (May 31, 2015)

Moikel said:


> I don't know enough to call it.
> I only scratched the surface .There are shed loads of little guys ,real artisans making small quantities of very expensive gear.
> I bought Aritsugu from Kyoto because I got a lead into him & there was plenty on the net about his shop.
> They are a great knife no doubt.I paid 16,000 yen for a chefs knife
> ...





BadMoonT2 said:


> The Japanese philosophy on knife making is different from Western mass market knives. They tend to temper their knives so they are harder. This makes them hold an edge longer but also makes them harder to sharpen and a bit more brittle. The harder temper also allows them to sharpen their knives at a more acute angle.They also still make quite a few knives using carbon steel vs stainless steel. Their knives are superior for these reasons, as long as you can deal with the fact that they are harder to sharpen.
> 
> I don't own any myself, but my daughter has a Japanese mass market knife I am eager to try out on my next visit. I may have to impose a voluntary ban on getting one similar to Moikel's
> 
> ...


Fantastic information from both of you.  Thanks so much.  Correct on the eBay... Whew.  one search for "*SABATIER" **on ebay turns up hundreds of expensive goodies. *  

The Japanese points are also very interesting. It's not surprising that the detail of quality would most likely be superior.  

Remember gents... There is a fine line between collecting and mental illness. And I tend to teeter to the left ! LOL b


----------



## moikel (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.chefsarmoury.com

Not sure I was ever into straight lines,I am closer to obsessive on some things & more restrained on others
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I put this guys website here because he runs a good shop.Obviously you are not going to buy from here but you can see the product range & there are good descriptions.He has spent a lot of time in Japan & you can get a better grip on whats to your taste.He is a really good bloke & he knows his product(s).Water stones are a great investment.

This is where I did my sharpening course . Our dollar about 78 cents US so you can see the price range.

I didn't check rules about posting but I repeat this is just so you can see whats out there to assist you to look in your 'hood.I am not pushing this guys business.Happy drooling over the high end stuff.


----------



## badmoont2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Moikel said:


> http://www.chefsarmoury.com


Thanks for the link, very interesting. I like the fact that they list the Rockwell hardness of the knives


----------



## moikel (Jun 2, 2015)

BadMoonT2 said:


> Thanks for the link, very interesting. I like the fact that they list the Rockwell hardness of the knives


Your welcome.

I haven't got that far into the technical side but I do love the history & the skill that goes into the making of them.

Japan is the place for preservation of traditions & respect for skill. Sure they are gadget crazy buts thats another thing.

I will look for the Youtube clip about a guy in Tasmania that hand makes knives & stick it here if I find it.

One of my work mates tracked him down& bought one not an easy thing to do.


----------



## moikel (Jun 2, 2015)

If you go to this link you can see the other shorter clips about this guy instead of the 2 x 12minutes that made the original TV show.

If you want one of his knives you have to go to him.My mate did ,hired a car in Hobart drove out to the valley walked up his driveway.His knife is truly beautiful.

I may get there this year.

He is a man with great old world skill.Tasmania is that sort of place,cold by Aussie standards but cheap living,unspoilt,no heavy industry,clean water,great farming & fishing.


----------



## moikel (Jun 2, 2015)

This is a short 3 minute taster for this guy.

He does a lot of stuff that resonates with people here including smoking,prosciutto & some butchery.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 3, 2015)

Mick, so amazing!

I too have some Globals but my eyes set on some funkier knives that are made by a gal in VT in the tiny area where I grew up.

http://www.chelseamillerknives.com/

Meanwhile, such great videos and threads here! I love this forum!!! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------

